# SE Exam _PPI Books and Material for sale



## SE Exam in horizon (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello,

I had the plan to take my SE exam this April and ordered all the PPI material for the SE exam (except the Six Minute Solution that I borrowed the old version from a friend) a couple of weeks ago. A couple of days ago, we found out that a baby is on the way Therefore, I won't be able to focus on my exams and I need to postpone my exams to next year. I wonder if anybody here is interested in buying the package (brand new, not opened once) in a reasonable discounted price. Please PM me if you are interested. Here is the list of the items:


Structural Engineering Review Bundle (STRP2) (except the six-minutes Solutions)



1 x Structural Engineering Reference Manual (STRM8)
1 x 16-Hour Structural Engineering (SE) Practice Exam for Buildings (STBDPX3)
1 x Structural Engineering Solved Problems (SEPPM6)
1 x Bridge Problems for the Structural Engineering (SE) Exam (STBRSG)
1 x NCEES Structural Engineering Practice Exam (NCPSE6)
1 x CodeMaster - Seismic Design Category (2012 IBC / ASCE 7-10) (SDIA12)
1 x CodeMaster - Seismic Design (2012 IBC and ASCE 7-10) (SDINA12)
1 x CodeMaster - Allowable Stress Design for Masonry (2012 IBC) (ASDCM12)
1 x CodeMaster - Structural Wood Design ASD/LRFD (2012 IBC, ASCE 7-10, 2012 NDS) (SWD12)
1 x Engineering Unit Conversions (UNIT4)
1 x Casio FX-115 ES Plus Advanced Scientific Calculator (FX115ESP)
2 x Customizable Book Tabs (TABPPI)


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jan 16, 2017)

Not to tell you that the decision was wrong but I suspect you'll have more time for studying before the baby is born than afterwards. Unless the SE was something you don't need for your job I'd honestly still try to get it done in the next 4 months before the baby. That said, definitely focus on family first.


----------



## SE Exam in horizon (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks, I am aware of that, but my wife requires special care through her pregnancy.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jan 16, 2017)

SE Exam in horizon said:


> Thanks, I am aware of that, but my wife requires special care through her pregnancy.


Ah, that makes sense then. Good luck!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 16, 2017)

Aren't most wives like this? If not, I can relate because mine was as well.

Good luck!


----------



## SE Exam in horizon (Jan 17, 2017)

I wish I could.


----------



## Ravi PolamarasettyP.E. (Jan 17, 2017)

SE Exam in horizon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had the plan to take my SE exam this April and ordered all the PPI material for the SE exam (except the Six Minute Solution that I borrowed the old version from a friend) a couple of weeks ago. A couple of days ago, we found out that a baby is on the way Therefore, I won't be able to focus on my exams and I need to postpone my exams to next year. I wonder if anybody here is interested in buying the package (brand new, not opened once) in a reasonable discounted price. Please PM me if you are interested. Here is the list of the items:
> 
> ...


I am interested . email;[email protected] call 3316451584.


----------



## Nopartialcredit (Jan 19, 2017)

Do not know how to PM here, but am interested. What price?


----------

